# HD Tv Picture & Sound Problems.



## inpachi789 (May 15, 2011)

My TV does not show picture or sound. 

Hi I recently bought a house and the previous owner left a TV a pretty nice one at that.
However as you may expect the TV has problems the back is opened up and there is no picture or sound. It however does start up which is a +. When attempting to change channels it shows a handfull of colorful lines. and if I leave it alone for a bit every 20 seconds it does the same thing. I feel this TV is fixable I just need a little help. 
The make is.
AOC
The model is.
A42HD84.


Any help is much appreciated!

I recently did a bit of searching and I think I may of found the problem either the powersource is bad or one of the boards is bad. How would I go about checking to see if either the powersource is bad or one of the boards is bad?


----------



## Doobleshaft (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm no electronics expert but I did find once that a solder joint was bad on a turn table through some simple testing.

All I can suggest is (ideally plug the TV into a RCD socket if you do this), lay the tv face down and switch on.

Test first where the power comes it to ensure you have the expected AC voltage and then test at every solder point on the power supply inside which I would expect to be a separate board.

While you could be lucky and find an easy solder point to fix, it may be a whole board change. If you can easily remove that board though check the capacitors to see if they have bulged. If so and you can read what they are then you may be able to replace them and solve the problem.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

It's probably the inverter if it's lcd, if it's a plasma then the phosphors could be damaged.

You shouldn't really mess about with capacitors n stuff if you don't know what your doing.


----------

